# Happy birthday coolJ



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

All the best wishes for a happy and healthy year. :chef:


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

:bounce: :roll: :smoking: :beer: :smiles: 

woohoowoowhooohoowhooo DRINKS ALL AROUND!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Happy, happy birthday!! 

Take the day off... treat yourself to something "cool", J.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

happy birthday!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Happy Birthday! CoolJ


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE COOLEST!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Yeah. OK, well, uh, we found, uh, this mouse in a bottle of YOUR BEER, eh. Like, we was at a party and, uh, a friend of ours - a COP - had some, and HE PUKED. And he said, uh, come here and get free beer or, uh, he'll press charges.

Happy Birthday Eh?


----------



## lins (Apr 24, 2004)

:smoking: 
Happy Birthday CoolJ
:roll:


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Thank you all so much !!.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Happy Birthday CoolJ! I hope it's the first day of a great year to come. :bounce:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: Drink 1 for me. Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Pete, thats 4


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Happy Day Cool J!!
I can help Pete with the extras!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Happy Birthday Jeff. Here's wishing all the very best.

Jock


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

He's cool. He's J. He was born in the month of May.
And so, on this day, I'd like to say
Happy Birthday coolJ. Hooray hooray!


----------

